# Any monther and tots / play group / mums n tots etc in Tala



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi

We are shortly in our way over in November. 

Just looking to see if there are any groups or such for mothers n tots etc in the Tala area. 

Failing that, in that area coral bay to pathos 

Thank you.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

thejohn32 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are shortly in our way over in November.
> 
> ...


Call Kathy on 357 99 867662 she has been doing a Mums and Tots group for years. You can see the FB page here and message her on there too, but it would be best to call to get directions etc. 

https://www.facebook.com/mumsandtots.cy


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Paphos !!!​


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi. Yes we joined that group but it is more Limassol and we kinda got told off for asking about the paphos area. 

Oh and I know it's paphos but this annoying predicta text keeps changing it ! 

Thanks again.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

thejohn32 said:


> Hi. Yes we joined that group but it is more Limassol and we kinda got told off for asking about the paphos area.
> 
> Oh and I know it's paphos but this annoying predicta text keeps changing it !
> 
> Thanks again.


I am not sure if you are talking about the right group. Kathy has been solely Paphos based for over 10 years. Her groups used to be in Chloraka and they are now in Konia. Did you speak to Kathy? I can't imagine her telling anyone off.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Will get the wife to check it was that one. Thank you


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Turn the bloody predictive text off AND check posts before sending them. That's what the preview button is for.

Let's get rid of Pathos and also Monthers !!!!

Pete


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> Turn the bloody predictive text off AND check posts before sending them. That's what the preview button is for.
> 
> Let's get rid of Pathos and also Monthers !!!!
> 
> Pete


Ok Ok. Keep the head. Lets keep it friendly !


----------

